
Quizscript: simple markup language for quizz - vmorgulis
http://dbweb.cs.uvic.ca:8080/servlet/MMPServlet?filename=quizscript.mmp
======
vmorgulis
The post about it:

[https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2011/05/28/quiz-
script/](https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2011/05/28/quiz-script/)

